# 2003 Jeep Liberty tranny questions



## jgsxr750 (Feb 16, 2006)

wife has an 2003 Jeep liberty 3.7L V6 with 135k miles. lastnight check engine light came on and wouldn't shift or go past 45mph. Rpms would just race. car goes forward and back but if you start on an incline you need to first shift it into park then back to drive to make it move or else the rpms just race and no forward movement. fluid levels are okay just a little low and color of fluid still good. scanned computer and receive po732, po735,po734.. Wife loves this car and this is the first major repair (besides 1 set of rotors and its 3rd set of tire, nothing else just basic oil changes) we have to put into the car since buying it in 2003. She has put everybit of miles on it herself and soesnt want to part with it. 
does anyone have any ideas as to what the problem could be Besides need a new transmission?


----------

